# The Brew House Beer Kit



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2008)

I started my first "The Brew House" beer kit. It took me about an hour to clean, sanitize and get to wort to the temperature controlled fermentation chamber. I'm using my plastic Cooper's Beer fermenter.






OG is 1.046 and 117 brix. It should be about a 5.8% alcohol beer.















Yes, that is my Vinifera Noble Castel del Papa in there too!


----------



## Wade E (Sep 1, 2008)

Looks good, is it the Honey Blonde Ale? Kind of hard to read what it says on the box.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 2, 2008)

Yes. The kit is the Honey Blonde Ale. It made a mess in the refrigerator. It blew the air lock off and pumped wort everywhere. I added 1 extra liter of water when I made up the kit. This allows for loss. I added the blow tube for now. It was quite active.


----------



## Dean (Sep 2, 2008)

Sorry about the mess. You should probably only get about 4.8 to 5.0% ABV since this will only ferment down to about 1.010 at most. I really like the Honey Blonde ale. It is quite good!


----------



## Pablo (Sep 7, 2008)

I racked to secondary glass today. It smells good. 








That is a 6.5 gallon carboy. It should clear out nicely.





*Edited by: Pablo *


----------



## Pablo (Sep 23, 2008)

I bottled my beer yesterday. I filled 64 12 ounce bottles. It took me about 5 hours to scrub, dry, sanitize, dry, fill and cap those bottles. I remember why I keg most of my beer. I thought I'd bottle this batch.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 11, 2008)

I chilled and drank one of my beers today. It wasvery good. I'm waiting on the Winterfest kit to be available in the store.


----------

